# Outer Banks in August???



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Renting a house for a week in mid august and was hoping to do some fishing for a day. Can anyone recomend a charter in that area or within an hour or so drive? Thanks for any info or past experiences.

Scott


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I went to the outer banks in August two years ago. I didnt do any charter fishing but I did do some surf and pier fishing. I fished the surf and pier both the same way. I just used a simple carolina rig . All be it the wieght was a big one ,probably a 3 ounce pyramid shaped job. I just went to the bait shop and picked up a couple of mullett and cut them into fillets and cut the fillets into 3 or 4 inch strips and heaved that bad boy out past the breakers into that big ditch that runs through just north of that army corps test pier. We caught flounder,Spots, Skates,and two other species I have yet to figure out what in the heck they were. We also fished off of the Avalon Pier with some good success. There were'nt too many folks fishing the pier when I was there. We fished off of the end,casting out into the water. Like we were king fishing. I set my hook into something very big. I'm sure a charter would be worth it down there after seeing all the action we did from the beach and that pier.I had never wet a line in salt before that. I would say if you get bored buy a mullett , a tube to stick in the sand and a six pack. Have fun. P.S. Sunset Grill has good food and spirits.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

I tried to find the charter boat for you called the pink lady my wife and I went on that boat and had a blast off shore fishing for bluefin my wife caught the biggest at 69 pounds. there is a place in manteo nc called the oregon inlet fishing center off of 12 the cape hattares national seashore
you can goto www.oregon-inlet.com and on the left side of the screen there are a ton of charters. oregon inlet is a must see. hope this helps


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Charter boats are not cheap, I have more fun surf fishing and catch all kinds of fish. If you have a throw net you can catch your own bait fish from the beach in the morning. I like to fish for flounder the best, but for fast action the Blues are the choice. Where are you staying at on the O.T.B.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

tom is right they are not cheap but you can buy a spot on one. if you go to the in-let you can ask and see if there are any spots open on any of the boats your still going to pay 200.00 to 250.00 for a full day but if you have never fished off shore then it might be worth the $$ it was for me and I also did some surf and pier fishing that was fun. I guess what it comes down to is what kind of $$ you want to spend and what you want to experience. some big tuna and a chance to hook up and fight a marlin to me is worth the 250.00 but thats me. Good luck in whatever you choose and let use know how you did.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Here is a link where you can post your questiion

http://208.109.66.101/phpBB2/index.php

I was told by a charter captain that August was their worst month for big fish. There are still fish available but no migrations are taking place at that time. I'm not sure what type of fish you want to catch but an inshore charter could put you on some good fish for a reasonable charge. You might be able to find someone who shark fishes... 

A cheaper option to try would be the miss hatteras or miss ocracoke head boats if you are on southern outer banks.

If you want to catch something big from shore then fish the deepest spot in the beach, at night, last two hours of an incoming tide. For bait you would use a fillet from a fresh bluefish or mackerel to try and catch a 100# plus shark. Avon pier (if it is still there) is good for this.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

We are staying in Nags Head. There are 3 couples and 8 kids. The guys want a day, maybe 2 to do some fishing. The inshore boats look like they might be the way to go or possibly a head boat. I would not mind the coin for an offshore trip but if the fishing sucked 1200 bucks is alot of money for a boat ride.

Scott


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i was down there in augustfor years up untill 3 years ago we would fish the ocean and catch flounder crokers sea trout using squid strips/shrimp/blood worms used a crappie rig with a pyrimid sinker a few ounces i also fished the sound side you never know what you are going to catch i had a 5 foot blue eal that i caught it had 3 2in teeth in it i dont lnow what kind it was but when it fell off about 1/2 way back to shore (i wasent going to touch that thing) i looked like jesus walking on water 

i have seen dolphin (fish) and baracuda breaking the surf busting schools of minnows and an 8 foot hamerhead and a big stingray caught on the ocean side

if i go again i am going out on a charter just to do it out of the 4 charters i want to take that is one of them


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Papascott:

Check this guy out. Give him a call and ask him what he thinks he can get you on that time of year. My guess is that the cobia and amberjack bite should be pretty good out at the Towers. 

http://www.beachbumfishing.com

I've used him on many occasions and he works his butt off to put you on fish!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

some fish they catch in aug


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Papa,
Here's 6 of 60 dolphin caught the last week of July around 1990 aboard Buddy Hooper's Hatteras Fever. He fishes out of Hatteras Harbor and runs a newer boat called the Hattera Fever II these days. Pictured are my father and brothers, and me too.
I have about 10 off shore trips under my belt in late August from Hatteras Harbor. There were always a couple of Wahoo and yellowfin tuna in with the bailer dolphin catches. One trip was shy of limit catches during this time of year. I also have about 6 trips during the month of July out of the same harbor. Very comparable catches to August.
My brother has been out with him every year for the last 10 years in late July. He landed 4 White Marlin on his trip last year.
Half-day in-shore trips can be fun, but the off-shore day is unforgettable. Hatteras Harbor is about an hour south of Nags Head. Oregon Inlet is a much larger Harbor just north of Nags Head.


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

You might even get lucky enough to catch one like this Goliath from the Pier or the beach surf fishing, even tho this was in Lauderdale by the Sea Fl.! http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=581236&page=1


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

You didn't say WHERE in the OB you are staying. Oregon Inlet is probably your best bet for what they call a "make up" charter as people have said here. Your $200-$250 buys you a seat on a very nice sportfishing boat (usually 50-60 footer) along with 5 other people. It's a full day. My brother-in-law and I did this early one sept when the bigeye run was in full swing. Nobody on the boat caught a damn thing though. Seems everyone else around us (we were 70 miles out in the gulfstream along with at least 50 other boats) were hooking up but us.

Good luck.


----------



## sharon time (Jun 20, 2004)

I have been fishing the O.B. for years. I have charterd/head boat / surf. Have had both good and bad days. If you are going alone highly recomend the Country Girl out of Pirates Cove. Not as far a drive to the Oregon inlet. But rember your time starts from dock to dock. You have a boat ride fromPirates cove to the inlet. But the capatian is worth it. The country Girl really moves out and makes time even in rough seas. Caught a lot off this boat. BUT GO FIRST DAY TO THE MARINIA it fils up fast. Also they do sunset crusie for the whole family if you just want a boat ride. Good Luck


----------

